# Happy Birthday Jerusalem Blade



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 21, 2015)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-Jerusalem Blade (born 1942, Age: 73)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday, sir.


----------



## aadebayo (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy birthday sir.


----------



## blood-bought (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy birthday, sir.


----------



## SeanAnderson (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday. Your informative posts on this forum are a blessing. And your reasoning helped me to love the Textus Receptus.


----------



## Berean (Mar 21, 2015)

Wishing you a happy and blessed 73rd, brother Steve.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy birthday junior!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 21, 2015)

Hope you enjoy the day and have many more, brother!


----------



## Steve Curtis (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy birthday, Steve!


----------



## Gforce9 (Mar 21, 2015)

Have a most excellent birthday, Steve!


----------



## Justified (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## kodos (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Steve!


----------



## arapahoepark (Mar 21, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 22, 2015)

Thanks for your kind wishes, friends! I'm another year closer to my eternal youth—in the presence of our dear Friend and King, the Lord Jesus.


----------

